

Don't make an ASS out of U and ME - evanhamilton
http://community.uservoice.com/blog/assumptions/

======
mijustin
Good post. The key to good customer support: it's _always_ about the customer,
and their needs. It's not about us (the business) and our problems, our
process, and our work day. Customers don't care about that. They just want
good service and _their_ problems solved.

